# How much power does it take...



## TSDTexan (Sep 3, 2015)

to hit someone who weighs 214 lbs so hard that both feet leave the ground (canvas)... when that someone is the world heavyweight champ...with a 29-0 record and is 28 or 29 years old?





and if they hit you that hard... would you be willing to climb back in a ring and get lifted off both of your feet again by the same guy in a rematch a few years later?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 4, 2015)

Its less about how hard, and more about that right moment. Getting hit when you are off balance really gives your opponent some pin action.


----------



## TSDTexan (Sep 4, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> Its less about how hard, and more about that right moment. Getting hit when you are off balance really gives your opponent some pin action.



Foreman was all about using brute force punches and shoving to create that Right moment. I think he was 37-0 with 35 KO going into this fight.

It was about how hard with Foreman. Finesse was not his bag at this point in his life. Ali wrecked his world but that was after this fight. He became a more measured fighter after Ali.

Foreman could have actually killed Frazier. It was a bad thing to let 6 knockdowns happen.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 4, 2015)

TSDTexan said:


> Foreman was all about using brute force punches and shoving to create that Right moment. I think he was 37-0 with 35 KO going into this fight.
> 
> It was about how hard with Foreman. Finesse was not his bag at this point in his life. Ali wrecked his world but that was after this fight. He became a more measured fighter after Ali.
> 
> Foreman could have actually killed Frazier. It was a bad thing to let 6 knockdowns happen.


If you shove somebody to create imbalance, it is really all the finesse you need. LOL


----------



## TSDTexan (Sep 4, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> If you shove somebody to create imbalance, it is really all the finesse you need. LOL



In my mind a  using a shove in order punch someone who is now off balance, is a lot more effort and less finese than sidesteping and counter punching when someone has overextended in their punch.

Using finese reduces your "Right moment" opportunities to catch someone off balance especially if they are fighting you in a controlled and methodical manner.

Tactical shoving and pulling both destroy structure for the purpose creating those "Right Moments". But pulling with boxing gloves on is very hard. 
The closest thing I ever could "pull" off in a boxing ring was pining a guy's hand really hard between my rib and bicep/elbow while twisting my trunk and either stepping forward or back.
I immediately let go because at that point, as I am relaxing into a face punch on an off balance opponent.

Knockdowns are 24/26 attempts. But ropes/corner saved two guys from kd.

I have managed to do it on an infrequent basis but it probably the single hardest thing I have actively done. And sometimes I eat a body blow to pull it off.

Pushing against body, or pushing guard out of the way to combo attacks is a recipe for creating " right moments"

Big George was criminal in the amount of two handed shoving he got away with.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 9, 2015)

TSDTexan said:


> to hit someone who weighs 214 lbs so hard that both feet leave the ground (canvas)... when that someone is the world heavyweight champ...with a 29-0 record and is 28 or 29 years old?
> View attachment 19481
> 
> and if they hit you that hard... would you be willing to climb back in a ring and get lifted off both of your feet again by the same guy in a rematch a few years later?


Weak stances and being off balance have the effect of "knocking someone off their feet." Here's the full fight.  As you can see he was already punch drunk and could barely steady himself even when he wasn't being punched.


----------

